# Gracie's babies!



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

My nubian doe Gracie had twins; one buck and one doe. :leap: I can't figure out where their coloring came from, as dad is a traditional colored boer buck. I will need to get better pics, but this is what I have for now. I don't know if it shows, but the buck has at least one black spot on his back. onder:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 9b49124d9f


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww  Congrats on such adorable babies :leap:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute babies  :thumbup:


----------



## maryk (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome :leap: congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I added some more pics to the album and you can see the buck's coloring better.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations.. they are beautiful!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! They are SO cute !


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Unbelievably good-looking babies.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank's all! I really need to get some better pictures of these two, but it is hard when they won't stand still for 2 seconds!


----------

